# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  kaspersky cant be updating

## Sidhik

I have been recieving the message taht KS 2011 is outdated. updateis getting failed. reinstallation also failed saying infection is there. I hereby attach system analytics file. pls help me to get out of this trouble by disinfecting the system and run smoothly.

----------

